# CF interior wrap



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks to my lovely girlfriend who basically did it all for me...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy night-time pics, but you get the idea


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks really good! Im definitely going to do this now, plus I dropped a penny down the gearshift and its bothering me to know there's something under there lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

shawn, did you use the primer? I didnt use it and for the most part its holding up, i just get a little wrinkle that comes in goes i guess with the temp change.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks real good Shawn!
Was it hard to take off the pieces you wrapped? 
Any instructions on how to take them off? 
Thanks,

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Looks real good Shawn!
> Was it hard to take off the pieces you wrapped?
> Any instructions on how to take them off?
> Thanks,
> ...


The silver peices just pry off, the bottom one I had to use a little force with but it pretty much pops off. HOWEVER... the top peice is attached to the vents, and those things are a b!tch because the little sliders on the vent all come off and then you have to put them back togheter.. it took me about 10 minutes to get the silver peices off and about 2hrs putting the vents back together.

I didn't use any primer, just some heat from a blowdrier. I started doing it but I'm not great with these kinds of projects so my girlfriend took over and did it all, it turned out great.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sooo the CF ended up wrinkling and crunching up overnight, it looked terrible when I got in the car the next morning. I had to take it off, it looks absolutely terrible. In doing so I broke my HVAC knob... it now spins all the way around, it doesn't stop at the end of the hot or cold section, it keeps going in a circle.. 

Well kudos still goes out to my GF for donating 2hrs and some hurt fingers by the end of it.


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Sooo the CF ended up wrinkling and crunching up overnight, it looked terrible when I got in the car the next morning. I had to take it off, it looks absolutely terrible. In doing so I broke my HVAC knob... it now spins all the way around, it doesn't stop at the end of the hot or cold section, it keeps going in a circle..
> 
> Well kudos still goes out to my GF for donating 2hrs and some hurt fingers by the end of it.



Soo primer?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine has been on for a few weeks now and have one small wrinkle . Shawn, did you use the real 3m stuff or a knock off?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, real 3m stuff


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

figured i would show the arm rest cf sticker I got from ebay that came with the steering wheel cf. Dont know if I like it but I will leave it on for awhile.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Here some outside cf I just installed


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Here some outside cf I just installed


I love this! 
Looks great, I may have to emulate, lol.

(I'm a poet, and didn't even know it.)


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> figured i would show the arm rest cf sticker I got from ebay that came with the steering wheel cf. Dont know if I like it but I will leave it on for awhile.


That's a lot of pattern all in one spot... but I like the CF look elsewhere!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Shawn my heart goes out to you and your girlfriend  

Sorry to hear what happened.



shawn672 said:


> Sooo the CF ended up wrinkling and crunching up overnight, it looked terrible when I got in the car the next morning. I had to take it off, it looks absolutely terrible. In doing so I broke my HVAC knob... it now spins all the way around, it doesn't stop at the end of the hot or cold section, it keeps going in a circle..
> 
> Well kudos still goes out to my GF for donating 2hrs and some hurt fingers by the end of it.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried this with non cf wrap? Like plain black or gloss black to match the piano finish?? I'm thinking on doing it because I'm not a fan of the oem silver pattern.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHUV said:


> Has anyone tried this with non cf wrap? Like plain black or gloss black to match the piano finish?? I'm thinking on doing it because I'm not a fan of the oem silver pattern.


You're much better of painting it


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

What about plastidip??? does that come in a shinier finish than the matte black?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHUV said:


> What about plastidip??? does that come in a shinier finish than the matte black?


plasti dip is fairly flat, its like plastic - if i recall correctly
i dont think it would be terrible this, but it might not dry too well because of the contours of the console parts


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I should just pop the panels off and take them to a shop to apply a nice paint coat or two... Now what colour should I go with? Black, Silver, Gray.... decisions decisions...


----------

